
Install Google Play Easily on the Amazon Fire Tablets - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/tablet-slates/you-can-now-install-google-apps-on-amazon-fire-tablets
======
Exmoor
I imagine there are a few folks out there unaware of this, but this tool has
actually been around for quite a few years.

The blog links to this thread itself, but you can skip the middleman and go
directly the source itself: [https://forum.xda-
developers.com/hd8-hd10/development/offici...](https://forum.xda-
developers.com/hd8-hd10/development/official-amazon-fire-
toolbox-v1-0-t3889604)

The other thing you can do to improve your Kindle Fire experience is install a
custom launcher to replace Amazon's terrible UI.

Once you replace the launcher and add play store apps, the Amazon tablets
actually become fairly useful for light tasks such as reading eBooks and
watching media.

